# Burning Coals for my Corpse on a spit.



## drevilstein (Mar 25, 2014)

very cool, or hot, I guess


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

great Job !


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice job~love the eye holes drilled out of the skulls detail.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great JOB!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We've done the glowing coals a few ways but I really love the tweaks you did to this one.... I may have to redo ours.


----------



## CuriousDaisy (Aug 26, 2014)

This is amazing!! I love love love it!!


----------



## Starlight (Sep 5, 2014)

Incredible - thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool with the skulls on there. Where did ya find those for $1??? I have an idea next year for either a sinister banquet table or a poker table and I wanted to do the legs out of skulls.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

SaltwaterServr said:


> Very cool with the skulls on there. Where did ya find those for $1??? I have an idea next year for either a sinister banquet table or a poker table and I wanted to do the legs out of skulls.


Picked these skulls up at a dollar store last year....I bought 100 of them for future projects....
I can see Wild Bill Hickok sitting at that Poker table w/ his Aces and Eights!

Peace

After responding I ran over to the Dollar Tree and picked some more Skulls ,also picked up 30 little skeletons. Painted black placed in the yard on skewers so they stand up right in groups looks a bit scary to the TOT's!


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

The charred skulls are a nice touch. Very cool!


----------



## SURT666 (Sep 30, 2008)

The burning coals look awesome. What do you have hanging on the house. It looks cool, Ot adds a nice evil touch to the house,


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.....Surt I did another tutorial yrs ago on distressing my house ...Link http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/98118-distressing-my-house.html?highlight=

Peace


----------



## oldmanwoerle (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for Posting! I loved your idea so much that I made both a bed of coals and a fire pit (used a hula hoop and tarp to create the base.). I thought I was going to give the fire pit to my MIL on tuesday for her b-day, but my wife decided that she wants to give her the bed of coals.... So now I need to make another one. Only problem is, the orange lights I bought that were on sale are no longer on sale. They were 2.50 for a string of 50 and are now 5 for 50. I put 400 lights in my bed of coals (I had an old bi-fold closet door I was throwing out so that was my base). Where did you get your lights from? and do you possibly know where i might be able to find some cheap lights to use in here?


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

I got some at Walmart last night, $3.47 or some dang odd ball price for a string of 75 I want to say. They are "split" into two sections so you can put a blinker light in one and only the front half or back half will blink. It comes with two blinkers so you could have the whole thing blink, but they won't be synchronous. 

They also have "garland" strings of 75 that are 9' long. The lights are clustered in groups of three down the strand.


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Very Cool!! Great Job.


----------

